# Price of 5D Mark ii



## n_25 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello

I hope all is well, please forgive me if I have the wrong section. Just joined the group.

Particular question is about the 5D Mark ii - Will the price go down as a result of the release of 5D Mark iii or is it not likely? I am in the market for a professional canon and wondering if I should wait a few months or just buy now.

If anyone is selling, please PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 9, 2012)

It already dropped.  I don't expect any other price drops anytime soon.  It was originally $2500 for the body.  They lowered it to $2200.  See:  EOS « Canon Rumors

As the 5D III is $3500 for the body only (even though they're still only selling it as a kit... I understand the "body only" packaging won't release until later this month) is $3500, that leaves quite a price gap between the Mk II and the Mk III.  My guess is they'll be selling the Mk II for a long while to come.  If they were to discontinue the Mk II then Canon wouldn't have a camera in the $2000-3000 price range.  This also means that used Mk II's will probably hold resale value fairly well as long they don't have a high shutter count.

BH Photo is selling the used bodies for between $1700-1900 (depending on the condition.)


----------



## Dao (Apr 9, 2012)

Keep an eye on Beach Camera ebay store. (authorized Canon dealer)

In the past few weeks, they sold new 5D MKII with 24-105L for less than $2500 and body for less than $1800.  

And people was saying they have similar promotion once in awhile.


----------



## n_25 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for your helpful responses. Will wait and keep a look out.


----------



## Overread (Apr 12, 2012)

In addition to TCampbell's point when Canon release a new version production of the old is normally stopped; which means its likely that the 5DMII might be supplied only whilst stocks last. Whilst they are healthy and able to supply most shops the price will dip as the MIII is now on the market; but because of the stated price difference it might not dip all that much. 

However as stocks get more limited the MII price might actually rise again. It's a whole price bracket away from the MIII so the market it caters too is slightly different, and as  result even though there is a better camera on the market its not going to sway many who will still go for the MII at its lower price.
You can see this happen with many lenses - esp at the pro end of the scale where even older models are still very high quality items.


----------



## dimakuzmich (Apr 12, 2012)

By the end of this year the you can find the mark 2 lower than 2000$ new


----------



## n_25 (Apr 18, 2012)

Now I am getting worried the 5d mark ii is going to significantly depreciate. I have been monitoring a number of buy and sell sites, including ebay, and noticed there is a lot of demand for 5d mark's at 1500-1700. On the other hand, people are trying to sell at 2,000. 
If only i was rich. wouldn't be so concerned then.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 18, 2012)

n_25 said:


> Now I am getting worried the 5d mark ii is going to significantly depreciate. I have been monitoring a number of buy and sell sites, including ebay, and noticed there is a lot of demand for 5d mark's at 1500-1700. On the other hand, people are trying to sell at 2,000.
> If only i was rich. wouldn't be so concerned then.



If Canon had released the Mk III at the same price or a price very close to the same price as the Mk II then there's be good reason to expect a significant drop in price of a "new" Mk II.

But since the Mk III sells for about $1000 more than the Mk II *used* to sell for (even though the current price has been reduced by a few hundred dollars) this would leave a HUGE price gap between the price of a new 7D and the price of a new 5D III.  Essentially Canon wouldn't have a single camera that sells in the $2000-3000 range.  That wouldn't make sense.

My guess is, just as they did with the 1D, they'll continue to sell the Mk II and the Mk III side-by-side for quite a while.  The Mk II is still an excellent camera.  I can't imagine it depreciate much.  There might be a temporary surplus on the market due to the number of people trading up right now.  But that won't last.  After that ends... it'll be pony up the $3500 for a Mk III... or buy a Mk II, and used Mk II bodies won't be in abundant supply.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 19, 2012)

Currently on-sale at Vistek (.ca) for $1999.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2012)

Has anybody seen the Canon 7D and 24-105 L-IS blowout price at Adorama lately? $500 off their normal price. For $2999 one gets a 7D plus a battery grip, a 77mm UV filter, a 16-gig CF card,and the 24-105L,and some software, and all the normal accessories, plus a spare battery. Then, there's a $500 rebate, or a $400 rebate if you buy a Canon Pixima printer...

so,total price of $2499,after rebate, let's call it...

Canon EOS-7D Digital SLR Camera - Bundle 3814B004 F


----------

